# Lotion Testing



## mcleodnaturals (Oct 29, 2007)

I am wondering where to get my lotions tested so I can feel comfortable selling them.  I'm willing to send to the US, but a Canadian source would be awesome!  Just a few questions about the testing process...

~how long does it take?
~how much does it cost?
~do you have to get each batch tested or is it enough to have each recipe tested?
~how large a sample do you have to send in?
~is it necessary to test butters too or just lotions that have a water content in them?
~does anyone out there sell untested lotions??  Is this even considered okay?

Thanks for all your help!  I really appreciate how open and willing everyone is to help out others on this forum...  

Kelly


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 29, 2007)

Sanitation, sanitation, sanitation is the key in making and selling lotions!  I sterilize all my utensils in a boiling bleach water pot before using, I also spritz 92% alcohol on all containers  before packaging, and I use the upper end of max amount of my preservative of choice for the application making.  Using distilled water is very important also.  At first, I even boiled my distilled water before using.  I hold all ingredients except heat sensitive ones like my preservative to 170* for 20 full minutes.  I always put up a bottle or jar from each batch leaving a cloth only to cover the lotion/cream to keep out dust, then open weekly to visually inspect and smell the product.  I did this 6 or 7 months to several recipes and different preservatives until I was sure that they were safe.  I also like to put a "use by" date on each batch of no more than 8 months when doing a water in oil or a oil in water emulsification.

You do not have to test each batch by sending it in.  It might be wise to test through a lab when first learning.  I can get a name of a decent priced lab in my files somewhere and give you.  I think they were in Georgia....Think about getting insurance through the Soap Makers Guild.  Very reasonable!
Remember sanitation is of key importance when working with any type of water emulsification!  Using fresh oils with a antioxidant also is wise.  Being a clean lotion maker is the best advice I can give!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree with Paul. I also use whatever new disposable things that I can use ie: paper plates, paper towels, disposable spatulas etc...

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 30, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I agree with Paul. I also use whatever new disposable things that I can use ie: paper plates, paper towels, disposable spatulas etc...
> 
> Irena



Good idea Irena on the disposables. 8) 

Paul....


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 31, 2007)

As far as testing, any of these companies should be able to help you:

Testing Labs Directory

http://www.scconline.org/referrals/testing_labs.shtml

TESTING LABS DIRECTORY
Adamson Analytical Laboratories, Inc.
Advanced Testing Laboratory
Allied Analytical Laboratory Services, Inc.
BioScreen Testing Services, Inc.
Bria Salon & Performance Testing Center
Ceutical Laboratories, Inc.
Chemir Analytical Services
Clinical Research Laboratories
Consumer Product Testing Co.
Custom Analytics, LLC
MARYPAUL Laboratories, Inc.
MB Research Laboratories
North Cliff Consultants, Inc.
Q Laboratories, Inc
Springhouse Skin Research, Inc.
Suncare Research Laboratories, LLC
TRI/Princeton

Irena


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for that huge list Soapbuddy!  I'll definately check it out.


----------



## kittywings (May 29, 2011)

Hey!  I know this is a SUPER old post, but can anyone tell me round about how much it costs to get stuff tested?


----------



## Lindy (May 29, 2011)

You can also buy this from Snowdrift Farms http://snowdriftfarm.com/chek-it.html.  I have it and I find it really, really dependable.

Other than that the list that was supplied above would still be good.


----------



## kittywings (May 29, 2011)

Oooh cool!

Thanks, Lindy!  

It figures that I just went to Snowdrift Farms before I moved from AZ to Washington!  It never fails!


----------



## Lindy (May 30, 2011)

kittywings said:
			
		

> Oooh cool!
> 
> Thanks, Lindy!
> 
> It figures that I just went to Snowdrift Farms before I moved from AZ to Washington!  It never fails!



Oops


----------



## eden (Sep 6, 2011)

kittywings said:
			
		

> Hey!  I know this is a SUPER old post, but can anyone tell me round about how much it costs to get stuff tested?



while I'm not doing lotions to sell currently (other business commitments) - I have dealt with ITDF http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/

I can't remember what the cost was but I do remember it was very reasonable compared to other rates I had found - I can't say enough good about this company & I'm surprised I don't see more of their name floating around the forum.  

A formula generally needs to be tested once ( for microbes) by the lab unless you make a change to it ...but you want it tested at different time intervals - such as 1 month, 6 months, 1 year ( so is that really just once then? ... iyiyi!)  - and I don't think you need to send made product, they will make a small sample (I believe).  It takes time.  It has been several years since I have done any testing so I can't remember all the details; but it's part of your investment if this is what you want to do ...and of course you can write it off.

You also might want to 'challenge' test your product which you can do yourself by doing a few hot/cold cycles ...which I guess is mostly to test for stability under extreme temps that you may encounter when shipping such as freezing or hot summer temps ( trucks can get hot) ...but if you aren't shipping maybe not a big deal ...still good to know your formula will hold up though.  Maybe some can jump in who knows more than I ...I've been out of touch with it all for a few years


----------

